# Finally getting my LGD! Training Q's



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been bugging Tim for months (and even more so after our intruder incident down in AZ) to get at least one LGD pup started with the herd. He has always had some excuse for why that was a terrible idea. Until yesterday! He finally said "Okay... just the one"  We picked out a male 1/2 Anatolian 1/2 Pyr boy from a goat farm out north of Spokane WA. His mom is a goat guardian and his dad is currently guarding a huge flock of sheep. We are going to pick him up in a week!

Here are a couple pictures  He looks like an Anatolian with a little too much fur goin' on 









































He's in the middle on the last one  Those are his two available brothers at his sides.

So now the big question for those of you who have raised and trained LGDs from pups to adults-

Any pointers?
I'm trying to read up as much as possible, any recommendations?
My goats are already decent around dogs, as long as the dog is mellow. I plan on putting him in his own pen in the center of the goat pen so they can all acclimate. Grain will be fed at stations around his pen so the goats associate yummy stuff with him. Minerals and Baking Soda will also be on the outside of his pen.

I've read that you don't let them walk off property EVER, that you drive them off and THEN can take them for a walk so that they learn to never leave the property. Any other major important stuff like that?

Thanks so much, an I'll keep you all posted!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute. I am also working with a puppy. At least your pup looks friendly. Mine? Well...his name is Grumpy.  He is doing better since he is with the goats. He knows his name...and chickens are a no-no. He's going on 4 months old. He still won't wag his tail and we have never heard him bark. He walks the fence and he slept in the goat yard with everyone last night. (he has been going in the back and sleeping behind the aircondtioner.) I would like to teach him basic commands...sit, stay etc.... Good luck with yours. We can pray and learn together. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on getting your LGD he is going to be a big un! You wont regret it!!!
When got our 1st one hubby kept asking me if we could really afford it & I kept telling him we couldnt afford not to.
We dont take our dogs off property.
As for training mine trained me! It took several months before he would sit on command these dogs are very independent & hard headed.
Be prepared to discipline him very harshly compared to normal dogs. By this I mean you snarl & bare your teeth when correcting. A whomp upside the head when needed is not going to hurt him.
Nor is putting him on the ground with a knee on his side especially for snapping or chasing goats....I hold his muzzle to the ground & sternly growl NO BITE or NO CHASE.
Use steel bowls he will chew everything possible :greengrin: 
And keep in mind he will still be a pup till around 2.
Looks like the one pic is indoors. You never want your boy in the house ever. 
Let us know what you name him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like the above posts pretty much covered everything i'd say. But had to say that puppy is so dang cute!! Congrats!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He's a cutie... definitely work on leash training and sit, lay down commands.... they make introducing to new kids sooooo much easier.  If you don't start leash training and commands right away.... he will likely never learn them since LGD's are sooooooooooo stubborn! LOL I have quite a few posts in precious protectors that teach different training techniques... so scroll through there.  Also join the Working LGDs yahoo group! You won't regret it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHEHE - I picked a cute one for her - didn't I - LOL!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah- the indoor pics are from the breeder. They just brought them in to get updated pictures for potential buyers. They wouldn't stay next to each other outside Lol.

He will NEVER come near the house. That's the only reason Tim let me get him!! Hahaha He is not so keen on our Chessie and Shih Tzu being inside... I'm fixing him on that, though (that is, after all, my job as the woman!)... I told him today all the puppy rules... No walking off property, no petting through the fence, no attention when the goats are getting attention, no playing in the goat pen, no rough play, no calling him to you for now, go to him, no neighbors or anyone other than us allowed in the pen with him for now, etc etc

Thanks for the pointers, ladies! I will not have a problem with the harsher corrections. I've raised and rescued Queensland Heelers. Talk about pain in the buns! Those dogs don't feel it when cattle kick them in the head enough to stop what they're doing!! Hahaha

Tim's very good with the speaking dog thing (he's chased off strays just by aggressively growling, barking, and running at them. You'd be scared, too!) and I am the head biatch around here, he will learn that! Haha.

I will keep y'all posted. I'm reading up on the training publications, and getting ready! We get him in 6 days


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah we have a law, "No Customers in Goat Pen".


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... I never updated this!! Crapola!

Ok, I named him Dierks Barksley... Here are some updated pics!
4 Months old:
















With our new LGD.ORG sign  We got 2. will be getting 2 more!

He's doing great. He plays too rough, so he's separated- but he's getting better. He does sit and "go home" on command- but other than that, he's a silly pup still! He's huge... pushing 50 lbs, and he's a total love


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OhCee Dierks is beautiful!! So much more mass than pure Anat. He'll grow out of the nonsense, remember they arent really mature untill around 2.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks so much, Nancy! I love him! He's the best dog I've ever had, and I've had Boxers! Lol. 

The weirdest thing to me is that he's so uncomfortable going inside anything but the barn- including Petsmart to try to weigh him (they didn't have a scale). He doesn't want anything to do with the house ever, so I don't feel bad about leaving him out  He loves his goats and doesn't like them being out of his sight. He's really become more nocturnal! He works while they sleep, running the fence lines and barking at anything that moves lol. To anyone else, he probably looks lazy, but he naps during the day to stay up at night. Great dog


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is one handsome looking guard dog! Sounds like he's already doing a great job!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys are like that too...they appear to be napping their lives away. Sometimes they'll go in one of the bldgs but getting the older one in when you want him to? Forget it!
I'd never be without them either :hi5: They're worth thier weight in gold!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet looking dog!!  WHere did you get that sign from?? We have a nosey neighbor who tries to come over and pet our dogs and I have already told him they are working dogs not pets (I'm saying this to a dog obsessed man) He thinks we are being mean to our dogs by keeping them outside :roll: When in fact they sleep in the barn so they have shelter and plenty of food and water all the time. I need a sign to remind him though


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.anatoliandog.org/anatolianlgd-sign.htm
I would buy 2- it's the cheapest  35 for two includes shipping. I love love LOVE the signs. People walking by use the OTHER side of the street now 

I weighed Dierks yesterday- 67 pounds! 4 1/2 months old, and almost 70 pounds.


----------

